# Johns Autobody & kustom painting Sacramento



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

If your looking to get a full restoration on your vehicle give me a call, I can do it all!
Anything from original to full custom 
Doing frame offs can get very expensive my prices are more than fair. 
*Complete frame off is what I specialize in*

Prices for restoration are $6500 -$7500 Includes :
Frame off tear down, painted frame , motor painted,engine bay painted, undercoating of belly,complete bodywork and paint jambs,trunk under hood and dash. Note: if there's and panel thats need replacing it will be the $7500 range. 
Im located in woodland,ca right outside of Sacramento. I only use ppg product/House of kolor for kandies. 
Give me a call 530 402 3243


----------



## ElXicano (Aug 30, 2010)

Can you do custom body work such as custom fit windows and suicide doors, t-top a 1972 monte carlo


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

I can do it but the price is going to be higher since i gotta cut and work with the metal. The doors yes and the glass can be cut to whatever size you need. If you like to give me a call feel free


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice work


----------



## pops 28 (Nov 11, 2013)

great work...prices are reasonable


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

pops 28 said:


> great work...prices are reasonable


Thanks. Just trying to be fair on prices I know what the big time shops charge so I figure give people a good price and still get a show car in return.


----------



## 6floord (Nov 13, 2013)

Just had my car towed from south San Fran to woodland. Thanks John for takin in my ride. Can't wait to see her done. Post progress pics


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

ElXicano said:


> Can you do custom body work such as custom fit windows and suicide doors, t-top a 1972 monte carlo


My buddy has a 72 monte with t tops looks bad ass don't see them much


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

6floord said:


> Just had my car towed from south San Fran to woodland. Thanks John for takin in my ride. Can't wait to see her done. Post progress pics
> View attachment 891689


No problem I will keep you updated on pics.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

6floord said:


> Just had my car towed from south San Fran to woodland. Thanks John for takin in my ride. Can't wait to see her done. Post progress pics
> View attachment 891689










:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Patricks 64 just arrive not to long ago time to get busy!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

New pics of patricks 64 from S. San Francisco.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Pics of 64 Im going to paint.


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cant wait to see the end result. Gonna b nice.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

MYERS60 said:


> Cant wait to see the end result. Gonna b nice.


Thanks!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Few more pics of the 64 Impala.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

MYERS60 said:


> Cant wait to see the end result. Gonna b nice.


Few more new pics


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

New plans on the 64 Im going to be doing a frame off on it. Time for a make over for this Impala!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> New plans on the 64 Im going to be doing a frame off on it. Time for a make over for this Impala!


what color?


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> what color?


Going to be baby blue with a ice pearl over it.
And pearl white top, swapping out the frame and painting new frame also.


----------



## 6floord (Nov 13, 2013)

Do your magic john


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

6floord said:


> View attachment 901042
> View attachment 901050
> 
> Do your magic john


I will keep you posted on pics.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

One hot summer 63 said:


> I will keep you posted on pics.


More pics ,body bolts are all off now.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Flake a 64 Impala


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Going to lay some tape next!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Flaked my top out on my 64 Impala










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


One hot summer 63 said:


> More pics ,body bolts are all off now.










:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Start of my top !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Few more pics of my top.


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Almost done with my patterns.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Frame is off and ready to be torn down off the blue 64.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few pic of the progress on pats 64.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

My personal vehicle .This top was sub out not my work.


----------



## Marcos_707 (Dec 16, 2010)

Can you do patterns,leafing,stripping??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Marcos_707 said:


> Can you do patterns,leafing,stripping??


Yes.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Some new pics of my 64 top is done just gotta cut and polish.this was my personal vehicle I sub out the work but it is now being redone in all kandy reds.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Updated pics on pats 64 frame is off .
Found some rust issues time for sheet metal work.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice work


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

If your looking to get a full restoration on your vehicle give me a call, I can do it all!
Anything from original to full custom 
Doing frame offs can get very expensive my prices are more than fair. 
*Complete frame off is what I specialize in*

Prices for restoration are $6500 -$7500 Includes :
Frame off tear down, painted frame , motor painted,engine bay painted, undercoating of belly,complete bodywork and paint jambs,trunk under hood and dash. Note: if there's and panel thats need replacing it will be the $7500 range. 
Im located in woodland,ca right outside of Sacramento. I only use ppg product/House of kolor for kandies. 
Give me a call 530 402 3243


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> If your looking to get a full restoration on your vehicle give me a call, I can do it all!
> Anything from original to full custom
> Doing frame offs can get very expensive my prices are more than fair.
> *Complete frame off is what I specialize in*
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

62 Impala needing floor pans and quarter
Panels.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> 62 Impala needing floor pans and quarter
> Panels.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Ya a lot of work going into this 62 conv.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Got a few more impala in to do.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Fresh undercoating under a 64 Impala


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few more coats of flake and this impala top will be ready for some patterns.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Some more pics of a 64 Impala top I'm flaking out.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Time to post more updated pics


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Time to put some more updated pics of Patricks 64. Full frame off.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few more pic of pats 64 Impala Passages side.


----------



## chicows18 (Aug 19, 2002)

How much do you charge to replace the entire floor on a 63 convertible. I got the floor already. Need the labor and paint.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

chicows18 said:


> How much do you charge to replace the entire floor on a 63 convertible. I got the floor already. Need the labor and paint.


Give me a call 530 402 3243 John


----------



## Slow low 65 (Jul 15, 2012)

How's it going , do you do pattern work ?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> A few more pic of pats 64 Impala Passages side.










:thumbsup:nice work


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:nice work


Thanks .


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Slow low 65 said:


> How's it going , do you do pattern work ?


Yes I do patterns give me a call 530 402 3243


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few sneak peeks of a 64 impala top I'm doing.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Some new pics of my 64 top is done just gotta cut and polish.


You did all this....? Bad ass work


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

96tein said:


> You did all this....? Bad ass work


No I had that top sub out but that top is being redone.


----------



## Slow low 65 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok coo , I will try and give you a call later today . Thanx


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Slow low 65 said:


> Ok coo , I will try and give you a call later today . Thanx


Ok.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few more pics of a top I'm doing.


----------



## Must_1 (Jan 12, 2011)

:drama:
Looks Good. Great Work.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Must_1 said:


> :drama:
> Looks Good. Great Work.


Thanks.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

One hot summer 63 said:


> No I had that top sub out but that top is being redone.


Redoing it.?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> A few sneak peeks of a 64 impala top I'm doing.










:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks for blowing up the pics I still haven't figured out how to do that.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Kandy green top one more coat and time for pulling tape then clear coat.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Kandy green on a 64 I'm doing . Darker shade of green on the back side of roof.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Kandy green on a 64 I'm doing . Darker shade of green on the back side of roof.










click on picture to blow up then copy and paste:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> click on picture to blow up then copy and paste:thumbsup:


Ok cool let me give it a try.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Few more pics of a 64 impala top I did.


----------



## Isabzxson (Jan 27, 2014)

OxyGenius is a skin renewal serum that helps your skin feel free of dark circles, creases, fine lines, etc.

*[url]http://oxygeniusblog.net/*[/URL]


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

I will be posting pics of my 63 impala top I'm gonna be doing soon.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Few more pics of a 64 impala top I did.










:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

51 chevy deluxe I'm gonna all the bodywork on.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

51 chevy coming together.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

62 impala I'm flaking out. I flaked out the belly,top ,dash and firewall.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

My new color on my frame


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Some new pics of my 64 top is done just gotta cut and polish.this was my personal vehicle I sub out the work but it is now being redone in all kandy reds.


 my boy mike did a good job on the top


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> my boy mike did a good job on the top


Ya he did a excellent job ! He also did my boys gabe bomb came out good I checked it out. I got tired of the purple look sanding my top down . I'm gonna do it kandy red shades. I just did my frame .


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Starting to sand my top down to redo it.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Back on the 62 impala.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Back on the 62 impala.


A few pics


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

About time someone from the area stepping up to make BIG things happen for the locals. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Rey (Mar 9, 2011)

How long is your turn over


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

BAD70 said:


> About time someone from the area stepping up to make BIG things happen for the locals. :thumbsup:


Thanks !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

David Rey said:


> How long is your turn over


Depends on what is being done to the car.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few pics of the 62 impala dash and start of the top.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbizz (Jun 29, 2013)

i got a 2000 silverado ex cab lookin for a new paint job color change what would u charge im mark hit me up at bigbizz50 at yahoo







there u go


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Finally got a lil time to start sanding down my top.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

62 impala I'm doing in sacramento.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Some pics of the start of the 62 impala I'm doing.


----------



## 64chevy (Oct 4, 2013)

Wish I would have known about your shop before I bought a new car o well, maybe we can talk and set up an appointment for later this year, I know you'll be busy for a good while so put me on the list!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A quick top I did on a 62 impala from sacramento. 
Still gotta put clear coat.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Took a fast pic in the sunshine before cutting and polish.
A 62 impala top I did got the whole car to pattern out now.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Took a fast pic in the sunshine before cutting and polish.
> A 62 impala top I did got the whole car to pattern out now.










:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

these patterns look different then what every one else is doing keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> these patterns look different then what every one else is doing keep up the good work:thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Time to flake out the under side of the 62 impala trunk.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

62 impala under the trunk 
Just need to shoot the clear coat. 
This is a full multi color paint job I'm doing.


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

nice work ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

backyard64 said:


> nice work ^^^^^^^^^


Thanks


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

65 impala I'm gonna put some patterns on.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Flake top on a 65 impala I'm doing!
Staying real busy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

ricardo labrador said:


> Nice work!


Thank you


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

bub916 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Full pattern tops $1400


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

65 impala top I did something fast the customer wanted it simple.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Full pattern tops $1400










:thumbsup:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Full pattern tops $1400


What about a whole mini truck?


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dusk til Dawn said:


> What about a whole mini truck?


I gotta see it. Pm sent


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Back on the 62 impala. This is going to be alot of patterns on this one.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

One more pattern top I did took 4 days something simple.


----------



## PIMPALA*916 (Apr 12, 2012)

One hot summer 63 said:


> One more pattern top I did took 4 days something simple.


Good shit homie!!!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

PIMPALA*916 said:


> Good shit homie!!!


Thanks.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Getting ready to flake it out


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HOW MUCH TO DO MY 68....


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> HOW MUCH TO DO MY 68....


Pics ?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Pics ?


LOOK AT MY PROFILE PIC..THATZ MY 68


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

65 impala skirts


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few pics of prepped fenders and molded hood of a 62 impala before I flake it out!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Chevy truck I just painted.


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

How much for a frame on resto? Looking to get some work done on a 56 Merc.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cali4Life916 said:


> How much for a frame on resto? Looking to get some work done on a 56 Merc.


Pm sent


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Chevy truck I just painted.










nice work bro


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Back on the 62 impala. This is going to be alot of patterns on this one.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> nice work bro


Thanks just gotta cut and polish it next.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A close up pic of the flake !


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

One hot summer 63 said:


> A close up pic of the flake !


Damm bad ass work homie TTT


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Bad ass


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

EVIL91 said:


> Bad ass


Thanks!


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

How much to do a taylor tot stroller


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

EVIL91 said:


> How much to do a taylor tot stroller


Pm sent


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Going to put a new look on my 64 impala! Time to tear it down the rest of the way!!!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just got in a 51 chevy doing all the bodywork and complete paint job.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

51 chevy coming along good!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice day to do patterns!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few more pics spraying kandy!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks again for blowing up the pic.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

turn around time?? how long does it take to finish a car.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

singlegate said:


> turn around time?? how long does it take to finish a car.


All depends on how much work the car needs.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## mino370 (Sep 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice work !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

mino370 said:


> :thumbsup: nice work !


Thanks


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Back in the garage getting ready to put some tape down! Pics coming soon!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

63 impala I'm doing gonna be a pattern top with a plain white bottom.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Coming together.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Something real simple on the 63 impala


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

More bodywork on a 64 impala.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

White top on a 64 impala. To bad it's gotta go back to the owner for non payment.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

I was in mid progress of doing a complete frame off when customer doesn't want to pay. I now turned his car away job stops here . Can't keep your payment plans No more work!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just got a 59 impala in Bodywork and paint to be done on this one.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Very loud colors! Still filling it in


----------



## impalass01 (Jan 7, 2009)

THE 59 IS NICE....:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few more pics of the 59 Chevy.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

I got a car coming from the east coast for some work. Just waiting on the transport to deliver.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

63 chevy impala going to be red with painted belly.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

On its way down to me from the far east coast . coming all that way to get some work done from me feeling good!


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

One hot summer 63 said:


> One more pattern top I did took 4 days something simple.


Firme I'd like my dash like that


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

48chevyfleet said:


> Firme I'd like my dash like that


Thanks. Let me know if you need some work done I do complete kandy jobs also patterns include.


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

Ya I'm gettin my 48 deliverd soon then it's gettn sandblaster then prime I just need the body n paint done I'm thinking blues


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

You did not paint this you stole the pics from the internet ese fuckin pendejo


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

48chevyfleet said:


> You did not paint this you stole the pics from the internet ese fuckin pendejo


Yea I know who just put the pics up and I'm aware of the bullshit pics he put up. But it's fine I'm gonna talk to that individual in person!


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

Ttt for one hot imposter


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

Damn vato that's a lame excuse if you look at the photo incryption it's posted from the same phone that posted the other pictures so you let others post from your phone?


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

You don't have a shop or employees I did my research before I dropped my ranfla off with you


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

48chevyfleet said:


> Damn vato that's a lame excuse if you look at the photo incryption it's posted from the same phone that posted the other pictures so you let others post from your phone?


Like I said fake ass pics were put on by someone else . Like I said I will deal with the individual who got into my shit and put them on . At this point in time I know who the hater is but hey its like this I keep moving forward and deal with the family member who did it.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone got questions or concerns call me 530 402 3243


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok vato still I heard a lot of bad shit about you and doesn't explain the multiple lawsuits ranfla owners have against you for not finishing and doin some mierda work


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Anyone got questions or concerns call me 530 402 3243


Eazy to lie over the phone


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

48chevyfleet said:


> Eazy to lie over the phone


Nah I don't need to lie flat out ! I find it funny if the work was not satisfactory to anyone it should have been stopped mid progress! Anyone have a question or comment call me up !


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

You left all the ranflas in mid progress nothing was finished


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

How could any one tub u to stop if they don't like it if they were out of town and cannot see the shitty work plus when ur avoiding phone calls n giving bullshit excuse


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

48chevyfleet said:


> How could any one tub u to stop if they don't like it if they were out of town and cannot see the shitty work plus when ur avoiding phone calls n giving bullshit excuse


Out of town? Shit bro non of my customers were out of town like I said call me up I don't got shit to hide !


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

The Bay Area is considered out of town when you leave the town of sacra


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

So do you have any pictures of paints that was completed


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

48chevyfleet said:


> The Bay Area is considered out of town when you leave the town of sacra


Lol bro it makes no sense . Put it this way stay tuned and keep a eye on my tread I got some cars as we speak and I'm gonna post pics of me doing all this work and I'm gonna show the end result. I do understand your concern and that's Kool but now I just gotta prove ppl wrong and that's not a big deal keep a eye on all my post and let me know of what you think of the shit I got coming out and hitting the streets.


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Lol bro it makes no sense . Put it this way stay tuned and keep a eye on my tread I got some cars as we speak and I'm gonna post pics of me doing all this work and I'm gonna show the end result. I do understand your concern and that's Kool but now I just gotta prove ppl wrong and that's not a big deal keep a eye on all my post and let me know of what you think of the shit I got coming out and hitting the streets.


 I'll keep a eye out so I can laugh it's not my concern anymore but I will let the homies of lay it low know that u r a scammer can we come to your place to check out this badass work post your shop address


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Garage/shop/warehouse/etc . Homeboy if the car is done right don't matter where you spray it gotta be cut and polished no matter what for that mirror finish.


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

So u got this post with no completed projects? My homie sittin here laughing he pointed out you put bondo in rust holes right over the rusty


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

My homeboy said polishing the paint won't fix it from peeling off the ranfla


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

48chevyfleet said:


> So u got this post with no completed projects? My homie sittin here laughing he pointed out you put bondo in rust holes right over the rusty


Yea but now it looks like I'm gonna have to put all the end result of the cars in doing currently! I can be like everyone else and post end result or just let the cars hit the streets and then show it that way.


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

But you got no pictures of any end results


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

If you sell a service why put pics on of halfway done shit


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

Check this homies scandals shit right here


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

48chevyfleet said:


> My homeboy said polishing the paint won't fix it from peeling off the ranfla


Keep a eye on my tread and when I'm done with this cars I guess we will see


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Keep a eye on my tread and when I'm done with this cars I guess we will see


Pictures lie ese gives us the address so we see it n peerson of it looks good I'll take it all back n toss ur name to the homies pics are deceiving


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

48chevyfleet said:


> Pictures lie ese gives us the address so we see it n peerson of it looks good I'll take it all back n toss ur name to the homies pics are deceiving


You will see the cars real soon and you can walk around the cars and check them out like a judge at a show. I'm gonna put extra work on these kandies just for this special tread of yours.


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

One hot summer 63 said:


> You will see the cars real soon and you can walk around the cars and check them out like a judge at a show. I'm gonna put extra work on these kandies just for this special tread of yours.


U do that vato hope the paints don't fell off


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

Were tese ranflas Gona be ?


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

48chevyfleet said:


> U do that vato hope the paints don't fell off


Paint falling off huh? Alright just keep in mind watch my tread close .


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Paint falling off huh? Alright just keep in mind watch my tread close .


Like I said pics are deceiving I wann see it in person what's the shop address cause u got no shop ese


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

48chevyfleet said:


> Like I said pics are deceiving I wann see it in person what's the shop address cause u got no shop ese


Hey bro since you did your homework right ? Read my tread one more time , just one more time and tell me when did I say I had a full blown shop????


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A shop / a garage hell a Fucking warehouse you can do all the same shit


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Feeling good today running around getting material and enjoying this Christmas eve ! Hope everyone has a good Christmas and New yrs!!!!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Business cards are in today, and a few more pics of the 59 conv .


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Found me some old school pics of my dad's 64 impala! 
Back in the day!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THATS A BAD IMPALA WITH THE SQUARE HEAD LIGHTS AND GRILL. OLD SCHOOL!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> THATS A BAD IMPALA WITH THE SQUARE HEAD LIGHTS AND GRILL. OLD SCHOOL!!!:thumbsup:


Yea my dad loved cruising that one to the shows everywhere.


----------



## ihatepunks (Jan 2, 2015)

48chevyfleet said:


> You did not paint this you stole the pics from the internet ese fuckin pendejo


Good lookin' man..............I almost bit............I was gonna get at him to paint my 74 Impala..............suspicion is enough for me..........


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few more pics of the 59 I'm painting aqua blue. Bodywork still in progress. Stay tuned !


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

48chevyfleet said:


> Like I said pics are deceiving I wann see it in person what's the shop address cause u got no shop ese


No shop or paint booth, just sayim:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:h5: TTT


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> :h5: TTT


I see you over there getting down too. Keep up the good work!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> No shop or paint booth, just sayim:


No shop. I rent booths when I need them but on the other hand you can lay down a clean ass paint job in a garage ! You still gotta cut and polish. I'm sure there are alot of guys that paint in the garage. Half the ppl doing pattern tops are doing them in a garage.


----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

i believe on you from the east coast prove all this people wrong ?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> No shop. I rent booths when I need them but on the other hand you can lay down a clean ass paint job in a garage ! You still gotta cut and polish. I'm sure there are alot of guys that paint in the garage. Half the ppl doing pattern tops are doing them in a garage.


Exactly, sic 713, Kandy n Chrome and of course Rob Vanderslice are just a few who's work has been displayed in Lowrider for years and all three of them use garage's, open shop area's ...Whatever is available. They all travel to you as well for the right price ofc. Iv'e painted in my garage and after cut and polish it looked as good as a down draft booth. The only difference is all the fumes


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Exactly, sic 713, Kandy n Chrome and of course Rob Vanderslice are just a few who's work has been displayed in Lowrider for years and all three of them use garage's, open shop area's ...Whatever is available. They all travel to you as well for the right price ofc. Iv'e painted in my garage and after cut and polish it looked as good as a down draft booth. The only difference is all the fumes


 well said now back to my garage for some more work. Stay up brother take care.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jugador63777 said:


> i believe on you from the east coast prove all this people wrong ?


Thanks brother! I just got a car in from the east coast stay tuned I will post pics as things move along.


----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

that is my car u got Lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

jugador63777 said:


> that is my car u got Lol


Good luck pin getting it back


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jugador63777 said:


> that is my car u got Lol


Lol yea I figured it was you


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Next one up on my to do list is my dad's 63 impala me and him are gonna redo his impala soon stay tuned!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Time for some breakfast and back on cars!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dent I had to fix because the ppl who shipped the car from the east coast did damage to it.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

63 impala top I'm gonna be doing kandy red with patterns.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking for some more space time to expand!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

59 impala doors time to clean them up real good .


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

63 impala floor boards cleaning them up.


----------



## impalass01 (Jan 7, 2009)

pretty Clean cars need to stop by and check them out


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Few more pics of the 59 impala bodywork still in progress.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbsup: TTT!!!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> :thumbsup: TTT!!!


TTT


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Late post on this 63 impala top I flaked out still in progress....


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

59 Impala bodywork still in progress. 
Also 63 Impala I'm doing patterns on dash trunk and hood on.


----------



## miguelz213 (Dec 23, 2014)

can you put in sunroofs on impalas too?


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

miguelz213 said:


> can you put in sunroofs on impalas too?


I have a guy who can do that. What size Sunroof?


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

63 cowl vent before and after pics of it molded.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

More and more bodywork to be done !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Prep time for this 63 impala belly need to clean up some sheet metal work before it can be sprayed.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice and clean up 59 impala inner fenders with hood hinges.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

63 needs some attention on this sheet metal work and fixing alot of flaws to make the top line up right !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

59 Impala going good bodywork coming to a close . Now time for some primer !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Time for some primer !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few more pics of the 59 Impala


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Almost paint time for this 59 Impala!


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Progress looking good, can't wait to see this one painted.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

MYERS60 said:


> Progress looking good, can't wait to see this one painted.


Thanks homie! Yea almost paint time for this one . Then I have a 63 that came all the way from Florida to finish up.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Decided to lay a lil bit of some flake on a 63 dash. Yes I can do that too!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cowl vent molded and flaked out! Next is the firewall on this Impala from the far east coast Florida!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Getting the firewall ready for that sparkling shit that ppl like ! Yes flake that is .


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Progress . progress. I like it. I Wana see one painted.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

MYERS60 said:


> Progress . progress. I like it. I Wana see one painted.


Soon I got the 59 almost right there to paint doing last touch ups. And I'm doing the 63 at the same time getting that thing going.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

63 Impala firewall flaked out ! 
Yea I do full complete shit bodywork and kandies . Complete cars not just part of a car !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Start of paint on the 59 Impala !
Friday nite spraying some shit up!
Now back to the next coat !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yea here's some pics of the start of the paint on the 59 Impala Drop.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

First coat of clear !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few more for those that love pics !


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn Nina finna be on point:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

REYXTC said:


> Damn Nina finna be on point:thumbsup:


Thanks brother.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

One hot summer 63 said:


> A few more for those that love pics !


Looks good !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> Looks good !


What up Mike ? Thanks how's that autorama looking?


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just the start of it . 63 Impala dash


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

One hot summer 63 said:


> What up Mike ? Thanks how's that autorama looking?


It was ok seemed smaller this year


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> It was ok seemed smaller this year


Yea that's what I heard


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just a lil preview of the kandy 63 coming along . 
Now time for some clear .
Next car coming up to finish is the 59 impala.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Two coats of clear so far ! I will take better pics later


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Bringing home the other 64 from my dad's . Time to put a lil love into it !time to clear shit out of the way and put the wheels on been sitting for awhile.


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

That's a nice deep color!!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

MYERS60 said:


> That's a nice deep color!!


That's that kandy for you never fails .


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Time to clean inside the 59 fenders .


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> 63 impala top I'm gonna be doing kandy red with patterns.


Ever get to this one?


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Ever get to this one?


Yes sir I'm actually going to lay flake tomorrow on it and go from there.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Paint time for the 59 Impala! 
Aqua blue


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

HELL YEAH HOMIE LOOKING REAL GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I WAS IN SACRAMENTO THIS WEEKEND GETTING DRUNK! TTT :420: OH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> HELL YEAH HOMIE LOOKING REAL GOOD:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> I WAS IN SACRAMENTO THIS WEEKEND GETTING DRUNK! TTT :420: OH YEAH!!!!!


Damn it homie next time hit me up.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

59 got some damn color now . I will post more pics after clear.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Now time for a lil bit of white on the sides . 
And final clear coat to come right after .


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Time for the white stripe down the side quarters. 
More pics to come....


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Few more pics of the 59. Clear coat this evening !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

59 coming along .


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cleaning up the SS just a bit on a few things .


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few more! Firewall needed some love almost ready to paint.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbsup: THATS RIGHT!!!! ttt


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just need to put some clear on the top!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Chevy truck vermillion red


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

63 Impala the get back .


----------



## clos505 (Apr 17, 2015)

Know anyone in Albuquerque area that does paint and body for a decent price


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Chevy truck vermillion red


Wet!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> Wet!


Thanks mike .


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

63 impala top kandy red time to take the tape off then clear coat.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tape is off now time for some clear!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Clear is on time for the bottom half of the car .
Just going a white bottom.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Two stage paint package $1900 
Kandy paint starting at $2400 *Bodywork extra 
All ppg products and house of kolor kandy used. 530 402 3243


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Letting it get some fresh air!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few more pics of the 63 Impala.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

69 mustang conv 4spd car gonna give this baby some love


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Staying busy! Another one in


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

65 Wagon


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

64 Drop bodywork now done!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few more pics of the 64 Drop from Impala car club.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few pic of the 64 conv.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Flake is on the 64!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Few more pics of the flake on the 64 conv.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Here we go again on another one! This one for Impala car club!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Friday night laying that tape!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Almost kandy time for this drop!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:FUCK YEAH! WHAT COLOR CANDY ON THAT 64?


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> :thumbsup:FUCK YEAH! WHAT COLOR CANDY ON THAT 64?


Cobalt Blue/oriental blue / magenta .


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few more pics before I take it over to my shop to finish off the tape lines.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just getting down at the shop!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

57 chevy bel air ready for under coating.


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

Any pics of finished cars you've painted ?i see a bunch of cars in primer but nothing finished thanks


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

CCC925 said:


> Any pics of finished cars you've painted ?i see a bunch of cars in primer but nothing finished thanks


I should have some of some kandy stuff let me float thru the pics again.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Did the homies chevy truck for him !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Off to my shop for some kandy !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Time to finish a few more tape lines before kandy!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Time to start the kandy !


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Getting busy now !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Back at it again


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Customers want pics put up so here it goes !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Pics !


----------



## houdini71 (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you have any photos of cars you have finished? Whats up with the homie posting bad reviews on you about your business.. You should put an end to the bad comments and perception he started and prove them wrong brother. Just one bad comment can ruin a business and ruin trust which is a must when someone is trusting you with their baby.... show us some finished cars!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

houdini71 said:


> Do you have any photos of cars you have finished? Whats up with the homie posting bad reviews on you about your business.. You should put an end to the bad comments and perception he started and prove them wrong brother. Just one bad comment can ruin a business and ruin trust which is a must when someone is trusting you with their baby.... show us some finished cars!


I got plenty of rides I finish that's why they keep coming in. But yes I'm gonna start throwing pics up. And I just put up alot of pics of a 64 Drop in progress and my customer is real happy !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Update: late nite at my shop working on the 64 Drop at this time things going smooth . Not gonna stop the flow with these pics ! Turning into a photographer gonna load my shit down with photos !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Pics! And pics !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Now time to pull the rest of the tape and then clear this one! Here's some pics for those special ones !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

CCC925 said:


> Any pics of finished cars you've painted ?i see a bunch of cars in primer but nothing finished thanks


It's getting close . No primer here


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tape is off


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Clear is coming together now


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Getting a bit of the evening sunshine !


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

how much do you charge for just a base coat, clear coat exterior job.. i have paint, materials, clear and so on.. all i need is for it to get sprayed.. thats it.. just to tape up windows, spray, and thats all.. i would paint myself, but i dont have a place to paint..


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

87cutty530 said:


> how much do you charge for just a base coat, clear coat exterior job.. i have paint, materials, clear and so on.. all i need is for it to get sprayed.. thats it.. just to tape up windows, spray, and thats all.. i would paint myself, but i dont have a place to paint..


I'm booked up right now but if you need a place to spray I can hook you up.


----------



## 1WAY (Sep 2, 2009)

How much to pull the body off of a 61 impala and paint the frame and belly?


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

1WAY said:


> How much to pull the body off of a 61 impala and paint the frame and belly?


I will pm you


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

how can I get a quote from you I have a 62 impala I just stripped it molding bumpers interior etc I live in the Bay Area any info that would be great thank you


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

uso86BAYAREA said:


> how can I get a quote from you I have a 62 impala I just stripped it molding bumpers interior etc I live in the Bay Area any info that would be great thank you


I will pm you


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Some more pics of before and after of the 64 conv. More pics coming soon of the hood and trunk next in progress!


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok sounds good


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

uso86BAYAREA said:


> Ok sounds good


Pm sent


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

One hot summer 63 said:


> Pm sent


Never received a pm


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

uso86BAYAREA said:


> Never received a pm


Sending it right now.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

uso86BAYAREA said:


> how can I get a quote from you I have a 62 impala I just stripped it molding bumpers interior etc I live in the Bay Area any info that would be great thank you


Give me a call if you like 530 402 3243


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

One hot summer 63 said:


> I'm booked up right now but if you need a place to spray I can hook you up.


lmk bro.. so i can get this car done.. thanks


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

87cutty530 said:


> lmk bro.. so i can get this car done.. thanks


I will pm you.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

ok.. thanks


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

57 chevy bel air frame done in gloss black all finished! Gonna do a ls3 conversion and disc brakes all the way around!This one is gonna be black cherry kandy!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Process of cutting and putting more coats of clear !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Media blasting on a hot Fucking day!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Time to finish her up and get her back home .
Now time for the dash, firewall, etc. 
It's not just a Roof or dash , it's a whole car being kandy out in a garage!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Another one from Impalas car club thanks Al for swinging the impala by . Here are some pics forgot to put the before pics. Got to thank the homie Frank for helping me on blasting on this one.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just touched bases with Barlett Pinstriping , he is going to whip up some of his work on these rides.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Early morning teardown on the Ford Mustang 289 .
AFR heads and thumper cam for this bitch.
gear drive fuck the chain no slack needed.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn it getting hot out here . I guess I give you #1 for the score board ! Jake from state farm your motor is in progress


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Taking away the magenta! Couple more coats of cobalt blue and time for the pinstriping.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Still Running his scam and stealing photos of others work posting as his own work. The only real work was his dads Impala. I Sued John in Small Claims Court because he stole $3K+ from me. I won the case and this azzhole wont pay. He didn't even show up for court because he knew he would loose. He was evicted from his shop at 4443 Auburn Blvd back in July, so where is his shop now...he doesn't have one. Through my CraigsL..t Warning ad I have found 5 other people that John Ripped off between April - June of 2015. Beware of this ripoff artist. He claims cheap prices because the only work he actually does id spend time to rip off the next person. If you sue him you will win, but he is experienced with that and will not pay the judgment.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

You know who I am John. Pay Up Sucker.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jdreynolds said:


> You know who I am John. Pay Up Sucker.


This is Jeremy Reynolds I know who you are and like you said I didn't go to court cause I gave you back your nason materials you wanted . But hey I'm gonna let you know you can post here and craigslist about what ever it is that you feel the need to get off your chest . You say you won in court that's fine. So please make alot more post it's not a problem at all . Jeremy you know my number you can also call me whenever you like or if you want to meet in person we can meet in person really is up to you on how you would like to handle this situation. Since you say most my pics are stolen post where they are stolen from. Also keep in mind that if you have a problem I know you didn't lose my number that fast your the fucker that called the epa on me lol but hey man I do appreciate you doing that you actually helped me out alot by doing that so I would like to thank you because you made alot of things fall into place that were missing so once again Thank You !


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't have anything to hide. Yep that is me. Jeremy Reynolds
I actually was not the one that called the EPA...This is the first I have heard of that? But I am not surprised. You ripped off a lot of people. 
According to the Shop Owner and two neighbor shops, You were evicted after not paying rent for 3 months and not doing work on the owners Cadillac you agreed to do in exchange for rent.
I am just making sure that I do my civil duty to ensure others don't get caught in your scam. 
I have Emailed, called and texted. You pretend that I have the wrong number or doesn't respond at all. 
Im not going away until I get my cash back and will continue to post warnings anywhere you post. 
Anyone want proof what I say is true, Contact me directly and I will share the Judgment, statements and emails from John's other victims. 
You received the same Judgment papers from the court You know I won, you didn't show because you knew you would lose.
Don't believe a word John says, He is full of excuses and Lies.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

As far as the stolen pics, others have called you out in your posts for stealing pics. They even provided the links to where you stole them from.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jdreynolds said:


> As far as the stolen pics, others have called you out in your posts for stealing pics. They even provided the links to where you stole them from.


FUCK YOUR RIGHT THERE ALL STOLEN PICS .
YOUR RIGHT ABOUT ALL THE PICS JERMERY 
I ALSO DO NOT EVER WANT TO TOUCH A PAINT GUN I WILL DO EVERYONE THE FAVOR . THANKS JERMERY LIKE I SAID YOU MADE THINGS WAY BETTER FOR ME NOW AND I APPRECIATE THAT. I DO HAVE TO GO KNOW I GOTTA WASH MY BICYCLE.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Bike is probably stolen too.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

A few more stolen pics!


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-p...ohns-autobody-kustom-painting-sacramento.html
Here is one link to your stolen pics


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jdreynolds said:


> Bike is probably stolen too.


Nah fool I bought it from Walmart it's not stolen. Look for it at the next car show coming up in woodland I will be there come out and enjoy the day there .


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Just a thought for you to prove your not stealing pics. Just put your name in guide coat on future cars you do and post it. This will prove that you are the one working on it...then post progress pics. You can then post up pics like the wheels or interior, it will show its the same car.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

divine69impala said:


> Just a thought for you to prove your not stealing pics. Just put your name in guide coat on future cars you do and post it. This will prove that you are the one working on it...then post progress pics. You can then post up pics like the wheels or interior, it will show its the same car.


Good thought I will be sure to write a few things on them.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Jermery Reynolds these pics are for you since you say my pics are stolen Bitch! 
From start of project to still in progress pics take a good look at these pics since you want to run your fat mouth chump! I did all this work I don't have no one helping period Now you talk all that shit you want but I'm a dude that can back my shit up so now . My pics my work and for any of your buddies riding your dick who got something to say feel free!
Did I mention anything about being the Fucking best painter no I didn't bitch. So until you or half your punk friends can do a complete car then come show me your Fucking work . Once again these pics must be stolen also right ! Smh So I've said this before you got a problem call me anytime you got my number and if not since you want to be on my shit my number is on here search for it.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jdreynolds said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-p...ohns-autobody-kustom-painting-sacramento.html
> Here is one link to your stolen pics


Here is more pics for Jermery reynolds I guess these are not my pics also hahahaha. Wet sanding and adding another color. Oh shit pick that phone up call that epa again on me. Also let me just say, you just made things way better once again. HATER


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Got more of them pics since jermery reynolds say I stole pics from someone. Lol Smh shit gets real funny but then again shit gets Real!
Shot out to Jermery Reynolds from Sacra I added a lil touch of a thanks in this pic. Process is now wet sanding and adding more colors!


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

As I stated, no new pics. These are recycled pics of the same 1 car you have been working on forever. Your an idiot if you think anyone wont notice. You have even posted the same car in several postings, only thing you proved John is that you are not working on that car either. Isnt that your dads Impala as well? lol That is the only reason you still have it and didn't loose that customer too.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

See post on 6-24-2015....Nothing else has been done in 3 months? lol you are an idiot posting the same pics in the same thread


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Neighbor Shop Owned this Bel Air. He took back the project when john was evicted. He said the frame was done but john didn't pay them, so it was held until the bill was paid for by the customer again. One of several jobs that John lost the week he was evicted. According to the shop property owner, John abandoned all the customer car stiffing them with impound fees as well. John Munoz is a Liar and a Thief. Beware of John Munoz/ AKA Johns Kustoms.
Latest pic of another Impala on a trailer is in johns Driveway in Roseville. He does not have a shop anymore, but claims to. I got his home address from someone else that he ripped off and that's where I had him served Small Claims papers. Google street view shows the neighbor house and John standing at the end of his driveway. Your famous john, Google Mapped you!


One hot summer 63 said:


> 57 chevy bel air frame done in gloss black all finished! Gonna do a ls3 conversion and disc brakes all the way around!This one is gonna be black cherry kandy!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jdreynolds said:


> As I stated, no new pics. These are recycled pics of the same 1 car you have been working on forever. Your an idiot if you think anyone wont notice. You have even posted the same car in several postings, only thing you proved John is that you are not working on that car either. Isnt that your dads Impala as well? lol That is the only reason you still have it and didn't loose that customer too.


 No you Fucking fat idiot that's not my car or my dad's and yea the blue car I'm working on takes time you fat fuck I do this shit all alone not with a team. And if you look close I said I'm adding more colors so you said the pics were not mine but I added a sign just for your fat lazy ass to read !


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

I never said you were not working on that Impala. One of my postings states that It Is the only car you have done something to and that there is ZERO Progress in 3 months since I saw it last, your pics you posted on 6-24-2015 show that. Its easy to put a sign next to a car sitting in your garage at home, so pointless. The stolen pics I referred was a thread started by someone else saying Beware of Johns Kustoms, Stolen pics. 3 Months to do nothing? 
Just Curious, Is this the same Impala you posted in the for sale area in early 2014? I ask because the firewall looks to be the same color as the car is now.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jdreynolds said:


> I never said you were not working on that Impala. One of my postings states that It Is the only car you have done something to and that there is ZERO Progress in 3 months since I saw it last, your pics you posted on 6-24-2015 show that. Its easy to put a sign next to a car sitting in your garage at home, so pointless. The stolen pics I referred was a thread started by someone else saying Beware of Johns Kustoms, Stolen pics. 3 Months to do nothing?
> Just Curious, Is this the same Impala you posted in the for sale area in early 2014? I ask because the firewall looks to be the same color as the car is now.


Hey you should know Detective reynolds I will let you tell what ever story you like. Well back to work for me Jermery have a great rest of your day and jermery I do thank you for all your help you actually helped me out in the long run.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Lol loser


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jdreynolds said:


> Lol loser


Yes I lost I'm a loser ! Jermery shit you might as well text me since your bored.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Why? You just ignore or pretend i have the wrong number. No calls answered, no emails responded to and text are all ignored. This forum is the only way you respond.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jdreynolds said:


> Why? You just ignore or pretend i have the wrong number. No calls answered, no emails responded to and text are all ignored. This forum is the only way you respond.


Hey fat boy I don't post cars for sale on here . And if you're so much on my thread you will see that I got the blue car this year. So what you have to realize is I don't give a fuck about you or any of your buddies that want to ride your dick . And do I have to reply to you fuck no I don't. You can post all the shit you want shit don't bug me at all and it sure and the fuck don't stop me from getting things done at all . So with that I send you a Big FUCK YOU !


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

That's Funny, More LIES by John Munoz.... " I don't post cars for sale on here" Bull Shit!
Here are a few Impalas you have posted for sale:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/469873-63-impala-sale-sacramento.html
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/461697-63-chevy-impala-sale-project-car.html
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...8-1961-chevrolet-impala-bubble-top-shell.html
There are more, but this is enough to prove my point. You are FULL OF SHIT and cant even keep your lies strait.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jdreynolds said:


> That's Funny, More LIES by John Munoz.... " I don't post cars for sale on here" Bull Shit!
> Here are a few Impalas you have posted for sale:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/469873-63-impala-sale-sacramento.html
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/461697-63-chevy-impala-sale-project-car.html
> ...


Fat boy that car went to a good home and matter of fact that's the next car on my list to help build prick! But I don't know what other blue impala your talking about unless you seen my nice show car I'm building but it's not for sale .And no 61 for sale but if you do see one let me know I will buy one . Hahahaha jermery your my number fan and I'm glad makes me feel good I've got to thank you for being so loyal to Dad !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Door jambs 3 coats now time for the next coats .House of kolor that real shit . Orion Silver cobalt blue No cheater system!Here some more pics for my #1 fan Jermery Reynolds


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Anti-Fan. Just going to keep pointing out all your lies. Maybe it will eventually help you to keep them strait.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

So now your saying you have sold cars on here? But John, Yesterday you were saying you didn't sell cars on this forum...Which is it? 


One hot summer 63 said:


> Fat boy that car went to a good home and matter of fact that's the next car on my list to help build prick! But I don't know what other blue impala your talking about unless you seen my nice show car I'm building but it's not for sale .And no 61 for sale but if you do see one let me know I will buy one . Hahahaha jermery your my number fan and I'm glad makes me feel good I've got to thank you for being so loyal to Dad !


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

[QTE=jdreyno lds;22 60162.6]Anti-Fan. Just going to keep pointing out all your lies. Maybe it will eventually help you to keep them strait.[/QUOTE]

Jermery Reynolds (aka) fat ass as I typed this up I'm currently thinking to myself you know jermery is a good guy but always wants to bug Dad . Son dad has alot of things to and we'll if you need attention just and are just bored well son go hit the gym . It definitely won't hurt you go for a nice walk shit or forget all that and go get you a big banana split enjoy that and then come bug dad later . I know that your trying to get everyone to see certain things that you want in the air. Lol son I'm washing my new bmw would you like to type something on that also. See jermery I talk shit back to you because you like to follow me and see what I'm doing. Jump on my Instagram And follow me there also


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Your not my dad...My dad is good peeps your the Anti-Dad. but still kind of funny you see it that way. I suppose you see ripping people off as a lesson?
You know, this "Fat Boy" shit...You do realize your fatter than I am right? If you dont, Now you know. Im 6'5" and 235lbs. Your 5'10 (Maybe) and I estimate 230lbs. But you keep sayin it, It really does not bother me. I don't care because I know its not true, just Like 90%+ of everything else you say.I really don't give a shit about you, your ignorant, dishonest and a thief. Not the type of person I hang with or admire at all.
Pay what you owe and we can be done with each other. Simple as that.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jdreynolds said:


> Your not my dad...My dad is good peeps your the Anti-Dad. but still kind of funny you see it that way. I suppose you see ripping people off as a lesson?
> You know, this "Fat Boy" shit...You do realize your fatter than I am right? If you dont, Now you know. Im 6'5" and 235lbs. Your 5'10 (Maybe) and I estimate 230lbs. But you keep sayin it, It really does not bother me. I don't care because I know its not true, just Like 90%+ of everything else you say.I really don't give a shit about you, your ignorant, dishonest and a thief. Not the type of person I hang with or admire at all.
> Pay what you owe and we can be done with each other. Simple as that.


Check s this fat boy you said I didn't't give you back your materials and I did you picked them up so when you can admit that shit then we move forward until then fuck you ! Now I'm just gonna stop reply to your stupid ass cause your just a lame fuck ! Now you can every Fucking way possible to post whatever shit you want and you can suck a dick doing it to !


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

You gave me back most of my material, I only included the items you did not return in the lawsuit. If I wanted to be dishonest, I could have provided all the receipts for everything and said you returned none of it. But I didnt. All my boxes of sandpaper, rear window seal, and a few other small items that were not returned is all I included. MATERIALS WERE ONLY ABOUT $150 ish. 
I did include all the cash paid with bank dates and times that corasponded to your text asking for that amount, my mileage for all the trips to bring money and deliver court docs to Auburn, one tow fee, and the court fees. So what is it I am supposed to admit to that I havent been awarded in court because I HAD PROOF? You could have saved yourself @$1k if you paid out of court...but you wanted it to be difficult. Well John, dificult cost you a grand. Its actually about to cost you more, I have a new lawyer who wants to sue you in civil court.
Grow up you fucking child and pay what you owe.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

This is getting good ! Fuck I got work to do I can't be on this shit daily! Back to work for me I'm checking out this Bitch.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

And an AdiosMotherF$cker to you!!


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

One hot summer 63 said:


> FUCK YOUR RIGHT THERE ALL STOLEN PICS .
> YOUR RIGHT ABOUT ALL THE PICS JERMERY
> I ALSO DO NOT EVER WANT TO TOUCH A PAINT GUN I WILL DO EVERYONE THE FAVOR . THANKS JERMERY LIKE I SAID YOU MADE THINGS WAY BETTER FOR ME NOW AND I APPRECIATE THAT. I DO HAVE TO GO KNOW I GOTTA WASH MY BICYCLE.





jdreynolds said:


> *Bike is probably stolen too.*


Best reply of the year :roflmao:


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you thank you very much


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks to one of the people that saw my ads and postings, I have Johns old numbers which I searched and came up with this ad from 06/2013: http://www.pandahi.com/1015055619.html
Same SCAM running more than 3 years now. My Favorite Part is "the photos he displays on his postings are downloaded form Google. The guy is a PIC COLLECTOR! The "before and after" repair photos are actually form another repair company, and he has been taking the credit for them!" As I have been saying as well.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

It'll be interesting to see what the multitude of excuses is on this one.....


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

I suspect this town Is getting too hot and he will come up with another name and a new scam somewhere close by. Probably in Placer County. Although I have seen recent activity in the Mesa Phoenix area when doing searches, almost like that's his next location for his SCAMS/ Move and he is testing the market.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Isn't he in the same area as you? Attends the same shows? His car is one of a kind so shouldn't be hard to find at all.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

He Lives In Roseville (Placer County) Rips people off in Woodland, Citrus heights, Sacramento, Fair Oaks 
I am on of many Victims in Sacramento. 
Which car is his? He claims all are customer cars, then its his, then its not.... I posted on another of his links today about a car that he currently claims to be a customers but his dad is painting the firewall the same color as his current Customer car... Basically he is full of shit, lies, and deception...what are we to believe?

I already know where he lives. I sued him in Small claims and won. He wont pay the Judgment. Just don't know exactly what Sacramento Area location where he is currently Scamming people.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

The one bad summer car. You see the car, handle your business.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeremy you can't put what ever story you want together bro . Your stuck on thinking that the car I'm doing is my show car huh? Well fuck it's not but I tell you what believe what you want and say what you what homie. I've told you many times if you got a problem call me fuck the Internet back and forth shit. You like to run your fat fucking mouth which is cool and to keep it real bro I don't give a fuck what you type on my shit or who reads what ! Like I said fuck you and your Lil friends that want to ride your Dick. Fool tripping and wondering if I'm building a show car or not wtf does that bug you bro? I'm gonna say this again fat boy if you got a problem call me or as you say meet up at the sheriffs station. Hahaha funny shit right there let me tell you this is don't get cops involved at all.
I don't need them and I don't work with them so well your sitting up in her trying to be that big bad ass dude bro don't be telling me to meet you at a police station so we can talk. As for you posting shit do what you gotta do all my work comes from motherfuckers I know just cause I put some pics up here don't mean shit . This just like a fucking Facebook with cars on it. Funny thing is you think just because you post shit bro and you got ppl reading shit motherfuckers I don't give a fuck what you put down on the Internet! Plain and simple you say you know where I live ? Well come on by punk! I guarantee you that I will definitely put a end to this storyline.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jdreynolds said:


> I suspect this town Is getting too hot and he will come up with another name and a new scam somewhere close by. Probably in Placer County. Although I have seen recent activity in the Mesa Phoenix area when doing searches, almost like that's his next location for his SCAMS/ Move and he is testing the market.


Mesa arizona Lol this boy comes from all angles with storys im surprised you didnt say i was having an affair with your lady or something. This fool is to much ! Bro i never leave sac homie the real mother fuckers that know me for me know whats uo. Arizona ha mother fucker is funny you see something with my first name in it and want to start putting together bullshit . Since you want to act as a detective i never been in Arizona fat fuck . I love reading this shit you like to put together where else have i been perhaps florida? New york, cancun , etc. You are my number one fan i tell you that!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't like what I got to say fuck you plain and simple . Don't like my work or my pics keep it moving get the fuck on I'm still making dough alot more then motherfuckers wish they can make ,still riding comfortable and eating good. Jeremy you made it to the number one spot of my fan club I like that and I like that you have a loose mouth you see I know a lot of ppl in sacra so words gets around real fast on your next plans so I'm 10 steps ahead of you . Remember key thing is don't have a loose mouth and let ppl know all your business dummy. But I guess since you have a few ppl riding your Dick that pumps you up huh homie?? Well do what you do but make sure you do it well.Now im out this bitch time is money fat fuck.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

As I have told you, I am not going anywhere until you pay up what is owed. Now You threaten to "End my story line". 
I do know where you live, thats how I had you served. But I am not stupid enough to be provoked into giving you an excuse to be even more stupid than you already are. I never said get the police involved, I said that was a good safe spot for both of us to settle what you owe, FINANCIALLY...You twisted that.
If my postings have no effect on you or your SCAMS, then why bother responding John?
As far as the current car being yours, I asked you in another posting if thats the same car you are currently working on from 06/2013. The pic where your dad is shooting the firewall the same color as the current project. The post where you claim the car as yours.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

If your making so much dough, and you want me to stop buggin you, pay what you owe. Simple.


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jdreynolds said:


> As I have told you, I am not going anywhere until you pay up what is owed. Now You threaten to "End my story line".
> I do know where you live, thats how I had you served. But I am not stupid enough to be provoked into giving you an excuse to be even more stupid than you already are. I never said get the police involved, I said that was a good safe spot for both of us to settle what you owe, FINANCIALLY...You twisted that.
> If my postings have no effect on you or your SCAMS, then why bother responding John?
> As far as the current car being yours, I asked you in another posting if thats the same car you are currently working on from 06/2013. The pic where your dad is shooting the firewall the same color as the current project. The post where you claim the car as yours.


Ya they are all my cars all of them all personal projects . Lol.and your right i dont gotta reply to you at all so with that said back to my shopping. Have a good day Jeremy!


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

jdreynolds said:


> If your making so much dough, and you want me to stop buggin you, pay what you owe. Simple.


When you can step up and tell the truth then you get whats coming to you plain and simple so by you running your fat mouth that gets you $0
So that dont bother me one bit when you can kearn to shut the fuck up and stop making stories up about arizona well then you can see some dough until then im not paying shit since you want to keep running thise fingers on that keyboard. So choice is yours $0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

jdreynolds said:


> If your making so much dough, and you want me to stop buggin you, pay what you owe. Simple.


You said you won a judgement against him so why not go after wage garnishment or go with a property lien. You should be accumulating interest on what he owes on top of court cost and lawyer fees, so the longer he doesn't pay the better for you and worse for his credit. 

What story is it that he says you're not admitting to?


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> You said you won a judgement against him so why not go after wage garnishment or go with a property lien. You should be accumulating interest on what he owes on top of court cost and lawyer fees, so the longer he doesn't pay the better for you and worse for his credit.
> 
> What story is it that he says you're not admitting to?


The story is the mother fucker was rude talking shit at my shop out of respect i didn't say shit . I gave him a 3 month turn around time and the fucker wanted done in 30 days after we agree on 3 months. He said im coming to get my truck talking shit on the phone and i said come get the mother fucker. Then claims i didn't give him his garbage ass materials nason paint . And until he fucking can man up and say the truth he dont got shit coming. Ya garnish my wages do what you gotta do . You talk shit so fuck you and your truck flat out bottom line . Like i said you aint getting shit $0
When you can the right story then come see me.


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

I cant always reply back shit is just not on my level . Ha


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

The truth is john is a lying thief and has no money. He is not the baller he thinks he is. His household is full of thieves, sex offenders, and liers. 
John tells so many lies he cant keep them strait and believes them all to be true...but if john says it you better doubt it is true. 
John never had any intension of paying the judgment against him. The courts do not enforce payment, only decide who was wronged.
John is a punkass bitch lying thief just like all that live in his house.
Dont believe me, google sex offender with Johns wifes name Samantha in roseville. 
And John, I will be reposting my warning on craigslist. Blocking my post doesnt do shit. I have 8 email addresses asshole.


----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

hey jhon ! how is coming doing post me some pics


----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

hey jhon! how my car is coming send me some pics


----------



## Suicydal65 (Oct 30, 2008)

Still in biz?


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Just got a thankyou email from someone that almost took their car to him, so it seems John is still in business. I will see if he was given an address.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Still scamming on CL as LT'S new number 916-410-1694. Search the last 4 of phone number in services sacramento and in chico, thats John. Was again contacted by another victim $5000 stolen and property damaged.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Mistaken Quote. Deleted


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Took the money and Ran Away Like a Chicken ShiT


----------

